# Drywall Corner Confusion



## Melanie337 (Sep 26, 2006)

I've done a fair bit of "normal" DIY drywall work but I'm not sure how to tackle this one. I have an opening in a sloped ceiling where there is a "tunnel" to a skylight. The ceiling is drywall and the 4 sides of the tunnel are drywall. Problem 1 - The wood where the tunnel meets the ceiling is too far back from the corner to nail on a corner bead. Problem 2 - How do you finish these 90 degree "all-drywall" corners (where the edges meet) so they look nice....is there a corner-corner bead that takes the regular bead around a 90 degree corner? Hope I'm not sounding too dumb....I feel that way. 
Thanks in advance!! M


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Melanie, First question is easy. I use plastic drywall corner bead and spray drywall adhesive. Cut your bead to size, spray with adhesive and apply to corner. Read the directions on the can. Dont understand second question.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

You can get extended leg corner beads where each legs is probably 1 3/4" long. That should give you about an extra half inch per leg over normal bead.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Sammy, good tip. Ive never seen them. Thats certainly easier than adhesive. Thanks


----------



## Melanie337 (Sep 26, 2006)

THANKS for the info on the adhesive type and the "extended" type. I've never seen that. I'll have to see if I can find some. The second question...I'll try to explain better...I mean where the 2 corner beads intersect at the corner of the tunnel...how to make a neat clean 90 degree transition from one bead to the next one that is heading 90 degrees away from it. Oh my....that sounds even more confusing :whistling2:
Thanks again!! M


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Most of the time you can just butt the two ends where they meet in the middle of the 90 degree and mud it and it will look o.k. 

Where its gonna be it wont be as likely to get hit since its up in the air. 

If you wanna get fancy, cut one leg of the bead back loose a few inches and bend a 90 in it. That will allow it to go around the corner and be nailed on the other side under the mud.


----------

